# Uber Compensation not received



## Mouhsinef

Hi, 

I have received an offer from Uber for compensation. Then I have attended the webinar. but I haven't heard since I have attend the webinar. I have contacted them thought the email available in the in the portal. but I only receive automated answer.

Any have similar experience please.

All Best


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Mouhsinef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an offer from Uber for compensation. Then I have attended the webinar. but I haven't heard since I have attend the webinar. I have contacted them thought the email available in the in the portal. but I only receive automated answer.
> 
> Any have similar experience please.
> 
> All Best


Uber tells everyone they will pay them.
How many rides have you made?
Welcome to u/p 😁


----------



## Mouhsinef

Thanks for your comments. I used to work full time. But stopped since the first lockdown. Do u meant that they are others, that received the offer but not receive anything.


----------



## radikia

Mouhsinef said:


> but I only receive automated answer.
> 
> Any have similar experience please.


I didn't realize there was any other kind of answer ..............


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Mouhsinef said:


> Thanks for your comments. I used to work full time. But stopped since the first lockdown. Do u meant that they are others, that received the offer but not receive anything.


Did you think they were going
to pay you for no rides?


----------



## Mouhsinef

Certainly, they will pay for the period I have been working, they have already send me an offer. Just to an update for everyone. I have checked my junk mail, and I found that I receive an email back in June from ACAS to accept the offer or to decline. unfortunately, I cant use that link as it is expired. So if someone has similar experience, please do check your junk mail.

All Best


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Mouhsinef said:


> Certainly, they will pay for the period I have been working, they have already send me an offer. Just to an update for everyone. I have checked my junk mail, and I found that I receive an email back in June from ACAS to accept the offer or to decline. unfortunately, I cant use that link as it is expired. So if someone has similar experience, please do check your junk mail.
> 
> All Best


You should repost this in an area specific section
Most of the people who read this
dont have any idea what you are talking about....


----------



## Mouhsinef

Not sure why as Uber driver in the UK are familiar with this.


----------



## juc

Mouhsinef said:


> Not sure why as Uber driver in the UK are familiar with this.


Hello guys, I was completely unaware about the uber compensation scheme. Since they close the application from 22 July, can I stil claim ? Is there any way? 

Thank you 
Junior cader


----------

